# Be sure your sin will find you out?



## Herald (Nov 6, 2007)

*Tele-evangelists under investigation*


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to defend any of these ministries (because I don't), but yet another reason why not to be a 501c(3) non-profit. A church, by definition is not subject to tax laws according to the IRS, so they are tax exempt anyway. If they didn't file for a a 501c(3) tax exempt status, they could not be under any government investigation.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 6, 2007)

We will never know this side of Heaven the harm that these hucksters and con-men have done to the Gospel. They give the enemies of Christ great occasion to blaspheme.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, someone in the senate must be reading the Puritan Board. We've mentioned all those guys (and gals) just recently. 

Hey all you senators, while your in the mood to investigate documents, have someone run out and buy a copy of the US Constitution, it will amaze you.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 6, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Wow, someone in the senate must be reading the Puritan Board. We've mentioned all those guys (and gals) just recently.
> 
> Hey all you senators, while your in the mood to investigate documents, have someone run out and buy a copy of the US Constitution, it will amaze you.



Careful, Bawb, or they will come after the Church of Bawb.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 6, 2007)

a politician investigating a televangelist. what could be more ironic and cynical. Politicians are just as corrupt.

If this senator knows what's good for him, he should allow prosecutors and the relevant persons to perform their own investigation whilst he get back to doing his job instead of political grandstanding.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 6, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> We will never know this side of Heaven the harm that these hucksters and con-men have done to the Gospel. They give the enemies of Christ great occasion to blaspheme.



How true.  The Enemy is indeed walking about... seeking whom he may devour.


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 7, 2007)

We have a Pilipino friend named Regin who says that the old' Hinn myster is very popular in their country. We were showing him some Hinn junk on the YouTube a few weeks back and of course the news stories were there. He, Regin, tried showing the clips to his friends and family and they couldn't believe, literally, what he was showing them. They love Benny. Regin talked about the people who gave so much just to see this fool.
Being an American, and praise GOD, a Christian, I know that Hinn is junk. What an anti-Christ this man is...
Regin said that they really "look up" to Americans. 
I have also talked with some Japanese ladies, how they say well, aren't all Americans Christian? wow...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 7, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> We have a Pilipino friend named Regin who says that the old' Hinn myster is very popular in their country. We were showing him some Hinn junk on the YouTube a few weeks back and of course the news stories were there. He, Regin, tried showing the clips to his friends and family and they couldn't believe, literally, what he was showing them. They love Benny. Regin talked about the people who gave so much just to see this fool.
> Being an American, and praise GOD, a Christian, I know that Hinn is junk. What an anti-Christ this man is...
> Regin said that they really "look up" to Americans.
> I have also talked with some Japanese ladies, how they say well, aren't all Americans Christian? wow...


The pagan mysticism and rampant superstition that plagues Roman Catholicism can be blamed fully for the susceptibility of the Filipino people who have no strong intellectual protection to fight spiritual warfare when they have been trained to submit to mindless folly for so long. Charismatic/ Penecostal/ Word Faith people are simply the modern package of pre-reformation Rome and are indistinguishable to one in a third world country.


----------

